# Which to buy/What's the difference - 2010 Z5 vs 2011 Z6?



## theskeptiks (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi, I am new to the forum. Thank you in advance for your help and advice.

I'm looking to purchase a Felt Z bike...I found a 2010 Z5 for the same price as a 2011 Z6.

What would you do? Is there a major difference?

Slight background as to why I'm purchasing an expensive carbon bike for my first bike...it's been highly recommended to me that I would benefit from a full carbon bike because I have a bad back...2 blown discs and 1 herniated disc in my lower back.
After a lot of research and many visits to my LBS, I've settle on a Felt Z.

They have a 2010 Z5 for the same price as a 2011 Z6.

Please advice a newbie.
Thank you


----------



## sgalante (May 5, 2009)

Technically there doesn't seem to be much of a difference. It does appear that the total weight of the 2010 F5 is about 1/2 lb lighter than the 2011 F6. I would venture since all of the other specs are so close, with the exception that the 2011 F6 is using a 11-28 rear sprocket versus the 11-25 of the 2010 F5. There has to be some difference in the frames. The 3 tooth difference in the rear shouldn't cause difference in weight of nearly 1/2 pound. On Felts website, they do have a link to look at the 2010 website, to look at the differences. Here is the link to the 2010 website for the Z5. http://2010.feltracing.com/USA/2010-Product-Catalog/Road/Z-Series/Z5.aspx 
As you can see, the 2010 Z5 did retail for $300 more than the 2011 Z6.

There are much better sources than me, but hopefully, others (maybe even SuperDave) will chime in with advice. I guess it depends on whether you want a 1 year old bike. For me, that wouldn't be the deciding factor since my ride is probably older than some posters on this forum. Good luck with whatever you buy.


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 10, 2011)

Both are great options, for sure. There are two main differences between the bikes... 

1. For 2011 we upgraded the Z6 to our UHC Performance carbon. This is the same carbon we were using in our top of the line frames just a couple of years ago. Trickle down tech is great, eh? Take a look *HERE* for more info on our carbon.

2. For 2011 we are using MicroShift 10sp shifters in conjunction with a 105 drivetrain. Microshifters allow us to provide a great performing 10sp bike, but at a pricepoint normally dominated by 9sp (and even 8sp) Sora and Tiagra equiped bikes.

Does your LBS have both in stock? If so, I recommend you try riding both


----------



## theskeptiks (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you wpcouch.

Yes, one of my LBS has both the 2010 Z5 and 2011Z6 and one has only the 2011 Z6.

Knowing what you just said, I think I'd prefer to get the 2011 Z6 with the better frame and micro shifter over the 2010 Z5.

I know the Z5 is equipped with a few extra better components, but I also know I can always upgrade the Z6 in the future if/when needed.

One thing I did read is that the Z6 doesn't have Shimano 105 shifters...is this something I will notice the difference in?


----------



## JogBike (Nov 17, 2010)

Although I bought a 2011 Z5, I test rode a 2010 Z6 in Nov 2010 and was impressed with the ride. On 2011 Z6 the 105 components are improved over the 2010, and 2011s have upgraded carbon fiber frame. 

I agree with your preference to get 2011 Z6 rather than 2010 Z5. Even though the Z6 does not have full 105 group, neither did the 2010 Z5. (2011 Z5 is full 105.) 

Although Z6 has Micro-Shifter shifters instead of 105, comments I've read about Micro Shifter are very positive and none negative. 

As you said, you can upgrade Z6 later. At time of purchase, your LBS might be willing to upgrade specific Z6 components for the price difference. In my experience, 105 brakes are far superior to generic brakes and would be a worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 10, 2011)

We've been very happy with the performance of MicroShifters, which is one of the reasons why we offer them on our bikes. I think you will find that MicroShifters will start to become much more visible in the cycling market in the near future.

Several pro teams have/are using their components, including Cofidis, and Team Exergy (who has already won several races using MicroShifters!)


----------



## theskeptiks (Apr 5, 2011)

I ended up buying the 2011 Z6 and I love it!

Although I have nothing to compare it to, it rides very smooth and is very easy to ride.

The Micro Shifters seem fine to me. Easy to use and they work  

I will post a review once I actually know what I'm talking about, LOL.

But, so far so good. The bike looks great and rides great.

Thank you for your help and advice.


----------



## bodyshaperrar (Apr 15, 2011)

*Had the same choices.....*

....and ordered the Z6 today. Also considered spending the extra $ for the 2011 Z5 but couldnt justify it especially considering I like the colors of the Z6 better.Thanks for starting this thread. The info really helped me make my decision.


----------



## Sisniega (Jun 17, 2011)

*Z6*

Im interested in a z6 and i want to know how muncH is a good deal for a z6

My lbs doesn want to give a discount on mrsp


----------



## MountVision (Jul 8, 2011)

Congrats on the Z6 bikes. I was on the verge of a purchase - I asked the LBS to discount a purchase of both a 2010 Orbea Onix Dama T105 for my wife and a 2011 Felt Z6 for me. They wouldn't budge at all on $3500 plus in bikes, so I took another few days to look around. The next day I found a higher end 2010 Orbea Onix Dama TLT for my wife on eBay (from a Chicago bike store) at $1000 off retail and a few days later I found a 2011 Orbea Onix T105 at another local branch of the same LBS that I originally tried to buy the Orbea/Felt bikes from. My Onix was reduced by $700 since they were discontinuing Orbea sales for 2012. To further infuriate, I noticed from their online sale sheet that the Orbea in the first store (the one for my wife) was just not properly tagged/discounted, it was actually $700 off, too! Anyway, at least they sold me one bike. I wound up with the Orbea and really like it, but would have been very happy with the Felt Z6, too. The color scheme on the 2011 Z6 is awesome.

On my three long test rides of the Felt Z6 (at two different stores) the MicroShifters worked well, they were actually nice. It's surprising how Shimano, SRAM and MicroShifter all have designs that work very, very well.

The LBS also mentioned that they usually sell out of Felts before the new models arrive, so they don't discount them. (Which was not the case with Trek bikes - the 2011's are already on sale.)


----------



## hs20 (Jul 26, 2011)

HI, I am in a similar predicament. My LBS has a 2010 Z5 that they would part with for $1,400. and even though i was almost set on the Z85 the ride on the Z5 was noticeably smoother. SO, here is the predicament, buy:
2011 Z85 for $1100
2010 Z5 for $1400
or 
2011 Z6 for $1600

and at the 1400-1600 dollar range, should I look at something else?
or should i just save money and stick to the z85?


----------



## cincyjack (Jul 21, 2011)

Loving the Z love.
Pick up mine Saturday.
Yee ha.


----------



## MountVision (Jul 8, 2011)

Similar indeed. I started by looking at aluminum frame bikes in $1000 and up range. And then I test rode a carbon bike - costly mistake! The difference between aluminum and medium-modulus carbon is noticeable and an improvement.

The Orbea Onix that I found was the last one the LBS had in stock and they won't be selling Orbea for 2012. It was discounted from $2099 to $1400 (plus tax). I'm certainly happy with my carbon purchase. It's year end/new year intro time now, so I'd say it just a matter of finding an entry level carbon bike in your price range - they are obviously available. At HTO (local DC outfitter chain), I noticed a few 2011 Scott Comp CR1 bikes for $1599 - plus HTO offers 10% for future purchases. At $1439, it's worth a test drive.


----------

